# Linux .wav Dateien zusammenfügen



## bomberpilotmp3 (1. März 2009)

Guten abend,

ich habe mehere Wav Dateien, und möchte diese unter Linux Debian zusammenfügen. Kennt jemand ein Programm, mit das ich diese Wav Dateien zusammenfügen und speichern kann?

Wenn ja, wie kann ich das mittels Konsole realisieren, um diese Audio Dateien zusammenzufügen?

Danke.


----------



## Navy (1. März 2009)

```
sox in1.wav in2.wav in$NUM.wav out.wav
```


----------



## seppschnorcher (20. April 2010)

Super hat mir sehr geholfen!


----------

